# Jamal Bryant Files For Divorce - Wife files Also



## Favor2000

*Info below posted and given by church members of his Church. See Maryland state site for divorce filing below.*

_"Bryant filed for divorce on 1/9/08 and his wife filed same day._

_Ungodly relationship was doomed from beginning never gloried God._

_Bryant -Lost focus, married carnal women, continued to make bad descisions._

_Wife - Concern with $400. shoes but .10 cent brain, did not speak to people in to church, never brought bible, slept her way into the Church."_

Jamal filing aganist her.
http://casesearch.courts.state.md.u...il.jis?caseId=24D08000091&loc=69&detailLoc=CC

Wife filing aganist him.
http://casesearch.courts.state.md.us/inquiry/inquiryDetail.jis?caseId=67460FL&loc=68&detailLoc=MCCI


----------



## Butterfly08

Who is Jamal Bryant?


----------



## CandiceC

jamila75 said:


> Who is Jamal Bryant?



That's what I wondering. 

ETA: Here's a link to his ministry:
http://www.jamalbryant.org/


----------



## Nice

And the plot thickens .


----------



## Shimmie

He's in Baltimore, Maryland.  This is a sad 'afront' to the Church.


----------



## Favor2000

Yes, he has church called EmpowermentTemple a family member of mine use to go and had to stop because comments he made at church about fornication. She stated that he and his finance at the time were sexually active right in front of Church and leaders of church tried to step in. Apparently, he was engage with this women several years ago but broke it off two weeks before the wedding because people complained in the Church of her ungodly attitude towards them and other problems he had with her. Then two years later they were back together. She is a woman who goes after a man's weakness and not his strength. According to my family member she stated the whole church was praying he would not marry her because the relationship was not spiritual.

Bryant got caught up in his sin again and made comments to the Church weeks before he married her that *"Some people state that you should be celibate until marriage but the truth of the matter is when your anointing increases so does your spiritual appetite".* She said every grasp when he said this and never apologize or change it but with off into the sun set.

They need lots of prayer but God will not be mocked. Unfortunately, you reap what you sow and God had to do some things since Bryant has numerous children from several women. This information is not slander but the truth God had to do something since there are so many young people who went to his church.

Bryant's Children thus far

*Daughter age 11* - Before marriage - *woman A*

*Daughter age 7* - Before marriage - *women B* (He just recently acknowledged due to court case against him last Fall which some posted on this site)

*Twin Daughters age 2* - From present wife -*women C*

*Daughter age 3* - From present wife - *women C*

*Twin Sons* - age 4 months old born Fall 2007(while married) *women D*; Bryant had a relationship with 17 year old girl in his Church who got pregnant and then Bryant and his friends harassed girl to not give baby his name and to tell others to a point she went into labor early and lost one of the boys. The girl's mother filed charges against him and this was also posted on this site with the court documents.

Prayer, Prayer and more Prayer!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Keen

Thanks for the summary Favor. This is very interesting.


----------



## Favor2000

Keen said:


> Thanks for the summary Favor. This is very interesting.


 
No problem.


----------



## CandiceC

The devil is busy.

Should I not be surprised Bryant still has a ministry after all of this mess? I wonder if his members feel the same way he feels about premarital and extra martial activity. erplexed


----------



## envybeauty

As pastor said today, not every crowd is a congregation.

if everyone who disagreed with his ministry/lifestyle would stop attending/giving to his church, then he would have nothing to support his lifestyle.

moreover, where was the mother of the 17 y-o when she was laying with her married pastor...certainly she did not get pregnant the first time she slept with him... i doubt that.


----------



## Honey6928215

I read about it on another site.  If you ask me it's about time.  That woman has been put through so much because of him.  I wish her the best.


----------



## sunshinelady

Wait, so he told his parishioners that sex before marriage is okay?


----------



## dreamer26

This is sad, but God is cleaning up his leaders.  We have an issue in my state now dealing with a pastor and teenagers and sex.

Yes, Pastor's are human and they sin and they fall, but when they willfully day after day after day, after day, keep doing the same thing without any guilt and continue to preach as though they have a get out of sin free card God has to expose that.

It is praying time for the church.  Before we can become a weapon to the enemy God has to clean us up and he starts with his head/leaders.


----------



## Nice & Wavy

dreamer26 said:


> This is sad, but God is cleaning up his leaders. We have an issue in my state now dealing with a pastor and teenagers and sex.
> 
> Yes, Pastor's are human and they sin and they fall, but when they willfully day after day after day, after day, keep doing the same thing without any guilt and continue to preach as though they have a get out of sin free card God has to expose that.
> 
> It is praying time for the church. Before we can become a weapon to the enemy God has to clean us up and he starts with his head/leaders.


 
As a pastor, I totally agree with this post.  God is cleaning house and as I sit here thinking about what is going on in the Body of Christ, it sickens me to see these things take place.

The church on a whole is changing.  There are so many people who are falling by the wayside....and on the other hand, there are so many people who are coming to the knowledge of the truth and are ready to fulfill the Call.

It is really hard to see this unfold...however, I'm getting excited because I know that God's greatest plan for the church is about to be revealed and the people of God will go forth and do great exploits!

We must remain stedfast and prayerful during this great season of change.  As we do, we must grab ahold of each other and encourage one another in the Lord...for this will keep us focused....helping us ALL to press toward the mark of the high calling in Christ Jesus.

Blessings and thanks for this post, dreamer26!


----------



## dreamer26

Nice & Wavy said:


> As a pastor, I totally agree with this post. God is cleaning house and as I sit here thinking about what is going on in the Body of Christ, it sickens me to see these things take place.
> 
> The church on a whole is changing. There are so many people who are falling by the wayside....and on the other hand, there are so many people who are coming to the knowledge of the truth and are ready to fulfill the Call.
> 
> It is really hard to see this unfold...however, I'm getting excited because I know that God's greatest plan for the church is about to be revealed and the people of God will go forth and do great exploits!
> 
> We must remain stedfast and prayerful during this great season of change. As we do, we must grab ahold of each other and encourage one another in the Lord...for this will keep us focused....*helping us ALL to press toward the mark of the high calling in Christ Jesus.*
> 
> Blessings and thanks for this post, dreamer26!


 
Yes we must all press towards the mark because after the leaders are cleaned up he's coming for the body.

Blessing to you to N&W


----------



## firecracker

nvybeauty said:


> As pastor said today, not every crowd is a congregation.
> 
> if everyone who disagreed with his ministry/lifestyle would stop attending/giving to his church, then he would have nothing to support his lifestyle.
> 
> moreover, *where was the mother of the 17 y-o when she was laying with her married pastor...*certainly she did not get pregnant the first time she slept with him... i doubt that.


  I feel you but the fact and fault begins with the adult that willing goes into a sexual relationship with a minor.  Its the adult that knows better and the law.  Even if she was a hawt azzed 17 year old, she is still the child in an adult situation.  Aiding and abetting falls on the adult.


----------



## firecracker

sunshinelady said:


> Wait, so he told his parishioners that sex before marriage is okay?


I think he implied something or other about increasing spiritual appetite.  Doesn't he mean his sexual appetite because a grown spiritual appetite would make him seek the word not somebody's thong!


----------



## envybeauty

firecracker said:


> I feel you but the fact and fault begins with the adult that willing goes into a sexual relationship with a minor.  Its the adult that knows better and the law.  Even if she was a hawt azzed 17 year old, she is still the child in an adult situation.  Aiding and abetting falls on the adult.



True. But we cannot absolve liability of ALL parties involved.  Him being guilty does not absolve the mother of raising her child better and looking out for her child.  As you stated, the 17 year old is still a child and her mother is still her guardian in ALL circumstances. 

Mother and father....where was her father too as mothers should not bear the blunt of a child's development.


----------



## Nice & Wavy

nvybeauty said:


> True. But we cannot absolve liability of ALL parties involved. Him being guilty does not absolve the mother of raising her child better and looking out for her child. As you stated, the 17 year old is still a child and her mother is still her guardian in ALL circumstances.
> 
> Mother and father....where was her father too as mothers should not bear the blunt of a child's development.


 
As a person who got pregnant at age 16 by an adult (24 yr old) I have to say that it was so not my parents fault that I got pregnant.  I did these things when they thought I was in school, or was at an after-school event, or over my friends house.  Of course, when they found out, it was already too late, all they did was encourage me to take care of my child.  They were not happy that I lied to them and deceived them the whole time.

When you are that age, you know exactly what you are doing.  I'm sure her parents didn't know it was going on with this man...I'm sure they would have stepped in and handled their business.

My mother and father raised me with love and discipline.  I still went and did what I wanted to do.  They were wonderful parents to me...I couldn't have asked for better.  I made the decision to dishonor them, just like this girl did with her parents, so I think it's unfair to the parents in this situation.


----------



## zora

nvybeauty said:


> True. But we cannot absolve liability of ALL parties involved.  Him being guilty does not absolve the mother of raising her child better and looking out for her child.  As you stated, the 17 year old is still a child and her mother is still her guardian in ALL circumstances.
> 
> Mother and father....where was her father too as mothers should not bear the blunt of a child's development.



Give the mom and dad a break.  I'm not sure if you have teenaged kids, but some kids will do what they want to do regardless how well they are brought up.

I was a pretty good kid growing up, but I did falter a few times and I can't  blame my parents for making an independent decision. 

It's just unfortunate how certain sins reflect on a family more so than others.


----------



## envybeauty

I think it is fair. My parents raised me too with love and discipline and I did not get pregnant at 16.  I'm not knocking you or any other teenage parent, because different strokes for different folks.   There are no guarantees in life but just because it happens to someone does not mean that it has to happen that way.

How many times have we heard about teenagers committing things unbeknown to the parents, yet we question where were the parents?  I believe we should do so and do so more often.  In fact, I believe people used to do it more often and we were better for it.

ETA: I believe it is because people don't look to the parents why we now have people calling little 12 year old girls fast when they are having sex and showing up pregnant.  




Nice & Wavy said:


> As a person who got pregnant at age 16 by an adult (24 yr old) I have to say that it was so not my parents fault that I got pregnant.  I did these things when they thought I was in school, or was at an after-school event, or over my friends house.  Of course, when they found out, it was already too late, all they did was encourage me to take care of my child.  They were not happy that I lied to them and deceived them the whole time.
> 
> When you are that age, you know exactly what you are doing.  I'm sure her parents didn't know it was going on with this man...I'm sure they would have stepped in and handled their business.
> 
> My mother and father raised me with love and discipline.  I still went and did what I wanted to do.  They were wonderful parents to me...I couldn't have asked for better.  I made the decision to dishonor them, just like this girl did with her parents, so I think it's unfair to the parents in this situation.


----------



## firecracker

nyv you know hawtazzez (male & female/child & adult) will find a way to get their freak on during lunch break, lunch hour, school hours, track practice, church service, choir practice, revival, recitals etc.  

All humans can be quite creative when it comes to sneaking and lying.  

I see and get picked up on by plenty fine youngen's but errahhhh if your my son's age thats nasty and off limits! A minor = Poof be Gone!


----------



## envybeauty

firecracker said:


> nyv you know hawtazzez (male & female/child & adult) will find a way to get their freak on during lunch break, lunch hour, school hours, track practice, church service, choir practice, revival, recitals etc.
> 
> All humans can be quite creative when it comes to sneaking and lying.
> 
> I see and get picked up on by plenty fine youngen's but errahhhh if your my son's age thats nasty and off limits! A minor = Poof be Gone!



don't get me wrong...i hear ya!


----------



## Nice & Wavy

nvybeauty said:


> I think it is fair. My parents raised me too with love and discipline and I did not get pregnant at 16. I'm not knocking you or any other teenage parent, because different strokes for different folks. There are no guarantees in life but just because it happens to someone does not mean that it has to happen that way.
> 
> How many times have we heard about teenagers committing things unbeknown to the parents, yet we question where were the parents? I believe we should do so and do so more often. In fact, I believe people used to do it more often and we were better for it.
> 
> ETA: I believe it is because people don't look to the parents why we now have people calling little 12 year old girls fast when they are having sex and showing up pregnant.


 
Well, you have the right to disagree

However, only God is Omni-present...not man.  Parents have lives too and can't be everywhere at one time with the child.  Children are going to do whatever they want to do if they can get away with it.  

As a woman who has had a child/teen, I understand the importance of keeping your eye out on your child.  I was a very good parent to my son...did everything I was supposed to do as a parent and still, my son went and made poor decisions and then had to pay a price for what he did.  I'm not going to take the blame for his decisions.  I taught him, he made a decision and then he had to pay for it.  Period.

Blessings.


----------



## glamazon386

CandiceC said:


> The devil is busy.
> 
> Should I not be surprised Bryant still has a ministry after all of this mess? I wonder if his members feel the same way he feels about premarital and extra martial activity. erplexed



Apparently they sat him down for a period of time because of the thing with the teenage girl. I'm not sure what he's doing now. A lot of people left the church. I met him once before at an event at my own church and I didn't like the vibe I got. I used to like to watch him on tv but I can't even bring myself to do that anymore.


----------



## Nice & Wavy

bump......


----------



## Southernbella.

Wow. That church has really been through a lot. 

I remember looking at his website and thinking that something didn't seem right. There were no scriptures or crosses anywhere, just the dashboard of a Mercedes.


----------



## Coffee

Wow this is too sad! I'm sure his father is extremely upset over this. His Father is the Bishop of the 9th District of the AME Church.


----------



## Keen

Nice & Wavy said:


> Well, you have the right to disagree
> 
> However, only God is Omni-present...not man.  Parents have lives too and can't be everywhere at one time with the child.  Children are going to do whatever they want to do if they can get away with it.
> 
> As a woman who has had a child/teen, I understand the importance of keeping your eye out on your child.  I was a very good parent to my son...did everything I was supposed to do as a parent and still, my son went and made poor decisions and then had to pay a price for what he did.  I'm not going to take the blame for his decisions.  I taught him, he made a decision and then he had to pay for it.  Period.
> 
> Blessings.



I understand where you are coming from. You an instill good values but you can't be with that child all the time. Teenagers will figure out how to get around the rules if they want to. A parent can only set good bases but there are no guarantees no matter how much you try. 

Without knowing the girl's parents, the pastor should have been responsible. Not to be funny but maybe he convince her being with him would increase her spirituality.


----------



## Nice & Wavy

Keen said:


> I understand where you are coming from. You an instill good values but you can't be with that child all the time. Teenagers will figure out how to get around the rules if they want to. A parent can only set good bases but there are no guarantees no matter how much you try.
> 
> Without knowing the girl's parents, the pastor should have been responsible. Not to be funny but maybe he convince her being with him would increase her spirituality.


 
Absolutely....the pastor IS responsible and shall pay a great price for what he has done. He may have convinced her of something, just like any other man in any other profession will convince a young girl of having sex with him. Because he is a pastor, he should know better.  When you know better, you do better.

My dh always says....lust and perversion knows know end...it keeps growing and growing until it destroys everything around it.


----------



## star

sunshinelady said:


> Wait, so he told his parishioners that sex before marriage is okay?



Yes, I heard this also it was church full of people and following Sunday they say he never cleaned it up but kept promoting the sin of fornication.


----------



## star

Nice & Wavy said:


> As a pastor, I totally agree with this post.  God is cleaning house and as I sit here thinking about what is going on in the Body of Christ, it sickens me to see these things take place.
> 
> The church on a whole is changing.  There are so many people who are falling by the wayside....and on the other hand, there are so many people who are coming to the knowledge of the truth and are ready to fulfill the Call.
> 
> It is really hard to see this unfold...however, I'm getting excited because I know that God's greatest plan for the church is about to be revealed and the people of God will go forth and do great exploits!
> 
> We must remain stedfast and prayerful during this great season of change.  As we do, we must grab ahold of each other and encourage one another in the Lord...for this will keep us focused....helping us ALL to press toward the mark of the high calling in Christ Jesus.
> 
> Blessings and thanks for this post, dreamer26!



This is excellent and I totally agree!!


----------



## Favor2000

Honey6928215 said:


> I read about it on another site. If you ask me it's about time. That woman has been put through so much because of him. I wish her the best.


This woman was not spiritual at all and he should have never married her. She did not speak to people in the church but wanted there money for shoes and clothes. While both were wrong in things they have done I do not feel sorry for her since she slept her way in the church and ran him down for sex since she is sex addict even though she knew he was a pastor and had to preach to God's people. THis woman was very selfish and never thought about God. Jamal needs helps with his problem so he stay away from women such as this and make better choices as a leader.


----------



## Keen

Favor2000 said:


> This woman was not spiritual at all and he should have never married her. She did not speak to people in the church but wanted there money for shoes and clothes. While both were wrong in things they have done I do not feel sorry for her since she slept her way in the church and ran him down for sex since she is sex addict even though she knew he was a pastor and had to preach to God's people. THis woman was very selfish and never thought about God. Jamal needs helps with his problem so he stay away from women such as this and make better choices as a leader.



I think Honey was offering to the 17 year old girl that got pregnant by him. Jamal should be accountable for his own doing. He is the pastor. Did he not know what she was all about before he marry her? It sound like his church warned him but I guess he was in lust.


----------



## Shimmie

Favor2000 said:


> This woman was not spiritual at all and he should have never married her. She did not speak to people in the church but wanted there money for shoes and clothes. While both were wrong in things they have done I do not feel sorry for her since she slept her way in the church and ran him down for sex since she is sex addict even though she knew he was a pastor and had to preach to God's people. THis woman was very selfish and never thought about God. Jamal needs helps with his problem so he stay away from women such as this and make better choices as a leader.


Hi Favor 2000   Happy New Year and Blessings to you, sweetheart.  I mean this with all of my heart. 

I've been in prayer about what's been shared about this woman.  Especially since I'm as guilty as anyone when it comes to relating information concerning members of our 'Body.'   

What I'm about to share is to the Body, each of us in Christ Jesus. 

Each time I see this thread and comments about Jamal Bryant's wife, I see an ugly spirit of jealousy and witchcraft, which is a spirit which wants control.  And this spirit is in every Church weaving itsself within the Body of Christ.  Especially when the Pastor has a wife.  There's a spirit of lust and jealousy that rises up.  Lust to lure the Pastor away from his wife, and jealousy is the motivator.  For jealousy wants to control what someone else has, especially if it's in first place.  

Jealousy does not take to being 'second' to anyone or anything.  

We simply can't go by 'hear-say' about this woman.  No one can.   And much of what has been shared about her personally, is 'hear-say'.  And most of all, 'anger and jealousy.  I don't have to know her personally to be sure of this.   

You see, many churches which start out with a Pastor who is single (unmarried), attracts much anger, dysfunction, jealousy, contention, and 'attact', when he does marry and especially when he marries a woman 'outside' of the Church he pastors.  

It resembles a family when a man or woman re-marries and brings a new person into a home that was already used to having mom or dad to themselves.  Now, there's someone new added to 'take him or her away'.  Things are not the same anymore.  It's all changed.  

Now, I'm not making light, neither excusing any 'true' wrong doing which may have been done by this woman.  However, there's enough trouble in our individual lives without allowing anger or jealousy to direct rumors, or angered triggered perceptions.  

Most of what's been said of his wife, is petty; petty comments about her  shopping for shoes, clothing, etc.; the same perception could be made of any of us.  We all 'dress up', we all shop for shoes, we are all here to make and keep our hair pretty, all of us share in vanity, and we all have reasons for not being 'social'.

This woman's only call was to her husband.  She owes nothing to anyone else.  I can only wonder if the reason she may not have been 'cordial' was because she knew she was not accepted or liked very much by those who surrounded her each Sunday.  

Not carrying a Bible doesn't make her a 'bad' neither an unspiritual person.   Granted, having our Bibles in service is necessary, but it's not a criteria for being righteous.  

Calling her a sex addict and sleeping her way to the Church is nothing short of a jealous spirit; an angry spirit who has made up its mind not to like this woman and to nit-pic any and everything about her to find error.

I've seen this time and again.  Jealous spirits in the Church which arise, because their whole purpose is to cause confusion among the Body of Christ.  

If this woman slept her way to the Church, she did not do it alone.  Jamaal in everyway accomodated the act.  Noting his behaviour which has been reported with other woman, they are then both to blame, not this woman.  He obviously CHOSE her above all of the other women he was 'reportedly' having relations with.  

The result, an angry spirit set out to tear this woman down, because she married him and someone didn't like it. 

We need to be careful.  All of us, including me.  Definitely, including me.


----------



## Favor2000

Keen said:


> I think Honey was offering to the 17 year old girl that got pregnant by him. Jamal should be accountable for his own doing. He is the pastor. Did he not know what she was all about before he marry her? It sound like his church warned him but I guess he was in lust.


OK, thanks for clearing that up. Jamal did know about the girl and he did end the first engagement to her due to how she treated the church members. She sued him for broken engagement since it was done two weeks before marriage. Jamal then went to another level in God and really tried to get his life together but unfortantley it was said that she kept calling him and said and I quote,"*I am not looking for a realationship or marriage I just want you." *So, she was only after sex knowing that it would eventually wear him down and he would feel guilty. He was able to stay away for awhile but must have got lonely or had a weak moment. The first enagement breakup was a big scandal in Baltmore. So, we when he was rumored to have fallen with her the second time the Church leaders tried to help but I think he did not want another scandal with her in the city so it appered he got caught up in the sin and evenually married her. The marriage was failing right from the beginning becasue he always preached about a dead marriage.


----------



## Onyx

Well said Shimmie. ITA. Comments about his wife's character are out of line.  She has a marketing degree from Hampton, so the 10 cent brain comment is far fetched and sounds like hating.  He CHOSE to marry her. 
I used to visit his church 2 years ago and I didn't see a bible in her hand because she always had one of her small children sitting in her lap and she was attending to them while listening to the sermon. 



Shimmie said:


> Hi Favor 2000  Happy New Year and Blessings to you, sweetheart. I mean this with all of my heart.
> 
> I've been in prayer about what's been shared about this woman. Especially since I'm as guilty as anyone when it comes to relating information concerning members of our 'Body.'
> 
> What I'm about to share is to the Body, each of us in Christ Jesus.
> 
> Each time I see this thread and comments about Jamal Bryant's wife, I see an ugly spirit of jealousy and witchcraft, which is a spirit which wants control. And this spirit is in every Church weaving itsself within the Body of Christ. Especially when the Pastor has a wife. There's a spirit of lust and jealousy that rises up. Lust to lure the Pastor away from his wife, and jealousy is the motivator. For jealousy wants to control what someone else has, especially if it's in first place.
> 
> Jealousy does not take to being 'second' to anyone or anything.
> 
> We simply can't go by 'hear-say' about this woman. No one can.  And much of what has been shared about her personally, is 'hear-say'. And most of all, 'anger and jealousy. I don't have to know her personally to be sure of this.
> 
> You see, many churches which start out with a Pastor who is single (unmarried), attracts much anger, dysfunction, jealousy, contention, and 'attact', when he does marry and especially when he marries a woman 'outside' of the Church he pastors.
> 
> It resembles a family when a man or woman re-marries and brings a new person into a home that was already used to having mom or dad to themselves. Now, there's someone new added to 'take him or her away'. Things are not the same anymore. It's all changed.
> 
> Now, I'm not making light, neither excusing any 'true' wrong doing which may have been done by this woman. However, there's enough trouble in our individual lives without allowing anger or jealousy to direct rumors, or angered triggered perceptions.
> 
> Most of what's been said of his wife, is petty; petty comments about her shopping for shoes, clothing, etc.; the same perception could be made of any of us. We all 'dress up', we all shop for shoes, we are all here to make and keep our hair pretty, all of us share in vanity, and we all have reasons for not being 'social'.
> 
> This woman's only call was to her husband. She owes nothing to anyone else. I can only wonder if the reason she may not have been 'cordial' was because she knew she was not accepted or liked very much by those who surrounded her each Sunday.
> 
> Not carrying a Bible doesn't make her a 'bad' neither an unspiritual person.  Granted, having our Bibles in service is necessary, but it's not a criteria for being righteous.
> 
> Calling her a sex addict and sleeping her way to the Church is nothing short of a jealous spirit; an angry spirit who has made up its mind not to like this woman and to nit-pic any and everything about her to find error.
> 
> I've seen this time and again. Jealous spirits in the Church which arise, because their whole purpose is to cause confusion among the Body of Christ.
> 
> If this woman slept her way to the Church, she did not do it alone. Jamaal in everyway accomodated the act. Noting his behaviour which has been reported with other woman, they are then both to blame, not this woman. He obviously CHOSE her above all of the other women he was 'reportedly' having relations with.
> 
> The result, an angry spirit set out to tear this woman down, because she married him and someone didn't like it.
> 
> We need to be careful. All of us, including me. Definitely, including me.


----------



## Nice & Wavy

Shimmie said:


> Hi Favor 2000  Happy New Year and Blessings to you, sweetheart. I mean this with all of my heart.
> 
> I've been in prayer about what's been shared about this woman. Especially since I'm as guilty as anyone when it comes to relating information concerning members of our 'Body.'
> 
> What I'm about to share is to the Body, each of us in Christ Jesus.
> 
> Each time I see this thread and comments about Jamal Bryant's wife, I see an ugly spirit of jealousy and witchcraft, which is a spirit which wants control. And this spirit is in every Church weaving itsself within the Body of Christ. Especially when the Pastor has a wife. There's a spirit of lust and jealousy that rises up. Lust to lure the Pastor away from his wife, and jealousy is the motivator. For jealousy wants to control what someone else has, especially if it's in first place.
> 
> Jealousy does not take to being 'second' to anyone or anything.
> 
> We simply can't go by 'hear-say' about this woman. No one can.  And much of what has been shared about her personally, is 'hear-say'. And most of all, 'anger and jealousy. I don't have to know her personally to be sure of this.
> 
> You see, many churches which start out with a Pastor who is single (unmarried), attracts much anger, dysfunction, jealousy, contention, and 'attact', when he does marry and especially when he marries a woman 'outside' of the Church he pastors.
> 
> It resembles a family when a man or woman re-marries and brings a new person into a home that was already used to having mom or dad to themselves. Now, there's someone new added to 'take him or her away'. Things are not the same anymore. It's all changed.
> 
> Now, I'm not making light, neither excusing any 'true' wrong doing which may have been done by this woman. However, there's enough trouble in our individual lives without allowing anger or jealousy to direct rumors, or angered triggered perceptions.
> 
> Most of what's been said of his wife, is petty; petty comments about her shopping for shoes, clothing, etc.; the same perception could be made of any of us. We all 'dress up', we all shop for shoes, we are all here to make and keep our hair pretty, all of us share in vanity, and we all have reasons for not being 'social'.
> 
> This woman's only call was to her husband. She owes nothing to anyone else. I can only wonder if the reason she may not have been 'cordial' was because she knew she was not accepted or liked very much by those who surrounded her each Sunday.
> 
> Not carrying a Bible doesn't make her a 'bad' neither an unspiritual person.  Granted, having our Bibles in service is necessary, but it's not a criteria for being righteous.
> 
> Calling her a sex addict and sleeping her way to the Church is nothing short of a jealous spirit; an angry spirit who has made up its mind not to like this woman and to nit-pic any and everything about her to find error.
> 
> I've seen this time and again. Jealous spirits in the Church which arise, because their whole purpose is to cause confusion among the Body of Christ.
> 
> If this woman slept her way to the Church, she did not do it alone. Jamaal in everyway accomodated the act. Noting his behaviour which has been reported with other woman, they are then both to blame, not this woman. He obviously CHOSE her above all of the other women he was 'reportedly' having relations with.
> 
> The result, an angry spirit set out to tear this woman down, because she married him and someone didn't like it.
> 
> We need to be careful. All of us, including me. Definitely, including me.


 
Thanks for the correction, Shimmie.  You always do it in love and with grace.  I appreciate you and I stand corrected.

Blessings to you, always!


----------



## Favor2000

Shimmie said:


> Hi Favor 2000  Happy New Year and Blessings to you, sweetheart. I mean this with all of my heart.
> 
> I've been in prayer about what's been shared about this woman. Especially since I'm as guilty as anyone when it comes to relating information concerning members of our 'Body.'
> 
> What I'm about to share is to the Body, each of us in Christ Jesus.
> 
> Each time I see this thread and comments about Jamal Bryant's wife, I see an ugly spirit of jealousy and witchcraft, which is a spirit which wants control. And this spirit is in every Church weaving itsself within the Body of Christ. Especially when the Pastor has a wife. There's a spirit of lust and jealousy that rises up. Lust to lure the Pastor away from his wife, and jealousy is the motivator. For jealousy wants to control what someone else has, especially if it's in first place.
> 
> Jealousy does not take to being 'second' to anyone or anything.
> 
> We simply can't go by 'hear-say' about this woman. No one can.  And much of what has been shared about her personally, is 'hear-say'. And most of all, 'anger and jealousy. I don't have to know her personally to be sure of this.
> 
> You see, many churches which start out with a Pastor who is single (unmarried), attracts much anger, dysfunction, jealousy, contention, and 'attact', when he does marry and especially when he marries a woman 'outside' of the Church he pastors.
> 
> It resembles a family when a man or woman re-marries and brings a new person into a home that was already used to having mom or dad to themselves. Now, there's someone new added to 'take him or her away'. Things are not the same anymore. It's all changed.
> 
> Now, I'm not making light, neither excusing any 'true' wrong doing which may have been done by this woman. However, there's enough trouble in our individual lives without allowing anger or jealousy to direct rumors, or angered triggered perceptions.
> 
> Most of what's been said of his wife, is petty; petty comments about her shopping for shoes, clothing, etc.; the same perception could be made of any of us. We all 'dress up', we all shop for shoes, we are all here to make and keep our hair pretty, all of us share in vanity, and we all have reasons for not being 'social'.
> 
> This woman's only call was to her husband. She owes nothing to anyone else. I can only wonder if the reason she may not have been 'cordial' was because she knew she was not accepted or liked very much by those who surrounded her each Sunday.
> 
> Not carrying a Bible doesn't make her a 'bad' neither an unspiritual person.  Granted, having our Bibles in service is necessary, but it's not a criteria for being righteous.
> 
> Calling her a sex addict and sleeping her way to the Church is nothing short of a jealous spirit; an angry spirit who has made up its mind not to like this woman and to nit-pic any and everything about her to find error.
> 
> I've seen this time and again. Jealous spirits in the Church which arise, because their whole purpose is to cause confusion among the Body of Christ.
> 
> If this woman slept her way to the Church, she did not do it alone. Jamaal in everyway accomodated the act. Noting his behaviour which has been reported with other woman, they are then both to blame, not this woman. He obviously CHOSE her above all of the other women he was 'reportedly' having relations with.
> 
> The result, an angry spirit set out to tear this woman down, because she married him and someone didn't like it.
> 
> We need to be careful. All of us, including me. Definitely, including me.


I know you mean well but this girl was not pleasant at all to the people before they got married. He was enaged before to her and broke it off. Unfortantely, he married his flesh and not his spirit. She did not bring a bible to church or use it. SHe actually had to be spoken to by the elders about mixing things in his food and saying sayonces to control him so the witch craft is on her part. You cannot control a man through sex it just does not work. 
As stated both need prayer and help and marriages not ordained by God or no marriages at all. Also, I can tell you the info is NOT hear say at all. I know the truth about others hurts but that's why we all need to pray so people can change.


----------



## Mortons

Shimmie said:


> You see, many churches which start out with a Pastor who is single (unmarried), attracts much anger, dysfunction, jealousy, contention, and 'attact', when he does marry and especially when he marries a woman 'outside' of the Church he pastors.
> 
> It resembles a family when a man or woman re-marries and brings a new person into a home that was already used to having mom or dad to themselves. Now, there's someone new added to 'take him or her away'. Things are not the same anymore. It's all changed.
> 
> Now, I'm not making light, neither excusing any 'true' wrong doing which may have been done by this woman. However, there's enough trouble in our individual lives without allowing anger or jealousy to direct rumors, or angered triggered perceptions.
> 
> 
> This woman's only call was to her husband. She owes nothing to anyone else. I can only wonder if the reason she may not have been 'cordial' was because she knew she was not accepted or liked very much by those who surrounded her each Sunday.
> 
> 
> If this woman slept her way to the Church, she did not do it alone. Jamaal in everyway accomodated the act. Noting his behaviour which has been reported with other woman, they are then both to blame, not this woman. He obviously CHOSE her above all of the other women he was 'reportedly' having relations with.


 
 I can completely see this happening.


----------



## Favor2000

Nice & Wavy said:


> Thanks for the correction, Shimmie. You always do it in love and with grace. I appreciate you and I stand corrected.
> 
> Blessings to you, always!


So many times with black people they tried to fake it before they make it but if they *face it* they can become heal. If you take everything about what is said negative about a person and take it on yourself then you become confused. Everything about is not always slander but exposure. The truth is the truth, is the truth and nothing can change that.  Thank God he is cleaning about the Jezebeel spirit from this Church and so many others.


----------



## Mortons

Favor2000 said:


> So many times with black people they tried to fake it before they make it but if they *face it* they can become heal. If you take everything about what is said negative about a person and take i on yourself then you become confused. Everything about is not always slander but exposure. The truth is the truth, is the truth and nothing can that. Thank God he is cleaning about the Jezebeel spirit from this Church and so many others.


 
Is it really fair to blame the woman for all of the issues. You never know what was going on with there household when they were alone, nor can one be 100% positive who was sleeping with whom unless you were one of the people participating. I'm not saying she might not have been wrong, but the pastor was just as she was IMO. He knew what he was getting into when he married her, and decided *twice* to commit to her and do so.


----------



## Nice & Wavy

Favor2000 said:


> So many times with black people they tried to fake it before they make it but if they *face it* they can become heal. If you take everything about what is said negative about a person and take it on yourself then you become confused. Everything about is not always slander but exposure. The truth is the truth, is the truth and nothing can change that. Thank God he is cleaning about the Jezebeel spirit from this Church and so many others.


 
What does that have to do with my post to Shimmie?  What does it have to do with being black?

I'm really hoping that you are praying before you post...that's wisdom.


----------



## kally

I can't believe he did not think his ways would catch up with him.

I mean did he really think nothing would come of his actions? I bet if all of this had of not broke, he would still be sleeping around.


----------



## kally

Shimmie said:


> Hi Favor 2000   Happy New Year and Blessings to you, sweetheart.  I mean this with all of my heart.
> 
> I've been in prayer about what's been shared about this woman.  Especially since I'm as guilty as anyone when it comes to relating information concerning members of our 'Body.'
> 
> What I'm about to share is to the Body, each of us in Christ Jesus.
> 
> Each time I see this thread and comments about Jamal Bryant's wife, I see an ugly spirit of jealousy and witchcraft, which is a spirit which wants control.  And this spirit is in every Church weaving itsself within the Body of Christ.  Especially when the Pastor has a wife.  There's a spirit of lust and jealousy that rises up.  Lust to lure the Pastor away from his wife, and jealousy is the motivator.  For jealousy wants to control what someone else has, especially if it's in first place.
> 
> Jealousy does not take to being 'second' to anyone or anything.
> 
> We simply can't go by 'hear-say' about this woman.  No one can.   And much of what has been shared about her personally, is 'hear-say'.  And most of all, 'anger and jealousy.  I don't have to know her personally to be sure of this.
> 
> You see, many churches which start out with a Pastor who is single (unmarried), attracts much anger, dysfunction, jealousy, contention, and 'attact', when he does marry and especially when he marries a woman 'outside' of the Church he pastors.
> 
> It resembles a family when a man or woman re-marries and brings a new person into a home that was already used to having mom or dad to themselves.  Now, there's someone new added to 'take him or her away'.  Things are not the same anymore.  It's all changed.
> 
> Now, I'm not making light, neither excusing any 'true' wrong doing which may have been done by this woman.  However, there's enough trouble in our individual lives without allowing anger or jealousy to direct rumors, or angered triggered perceptions.
> 
> Most of what's been said of his wife, is petty; petty comments about her  shopping for shoes, clothing, etc.; the same perception could be made of any of us.  We all 'dress up', we all shop for shoes, we are all here to make and keep our hair pretty, all of us share in vanity, and we all have reasons for not being 'social'.
> 
> This woman's only call was to her husband.  She owes nothing to anyone else.  I can only wonder if the reason she may not have been 'cordial' was because she knew she was not accepted or liked very much by those who surrounded her each Sunday.
> 
> Not carrying a Bible doesn't make her a 'bad' neither an unspiritual person.   Granted, having our Bibles in service is necessary, but it's not a criteria for being righteous.
> 
> Calling her a sex addict and sleeping her way to the Church is nothing short of a jealous spirit; an angry spirit who has made up its mind not to like this woman and to nit-pic any and everything about her to find error.
> 
> I've seen this time and again.  Jealous spirits in the Church which arise, because their whole purpose is to cause confusion among the Body of Christ.
> 
> If this woman slept her way to the Church, she did not do it alone.  Jamaal in everyway accomodated the act.  Noting his behaviour which has been reported with other woman, they are then both to blame, not this woman.  He obviously CHOSE her above all of the other women he was 'reportedly' having relations with.
> 
> The result, an angry spirit set out to tear this woman down, because she married him and someone didn't like it.
> 
> We need to be careful.  All of us, including me.  Definitely, including me.



Amen Sister. I was saying to myself why is everyone so against the wife, when she was the one who done wrong?


----------



## Shimmie

I wish that I could be there to give* each of you who replied to my last post, a great big hug.   *

Especially to you Favor2000. I know you have a good heart. I know it.

But angel, my heart is being so grieved and so convicted right now. Pastor's wives do not have it easy. They are the prime target of the enemy in order to get to the Pastors of any ministry. 

Even when a Pastor's wife has been in sin/error, the enemy uses this all the more. 

The 'spirit' of anger, envy and jealousy is through every single word about this woman and it's so strong, that I had to push this spirit back from me. 

You see, as we read this information it's coming forth with such force to 'put her out there', that it is easily transferred into the spirits of 'we' in the Body who are reading it. This is why God tells us to watch our words. 

I'm guilty, I truly stand before each of you guilty. Because I've personally spoken very harshly about MANY members of the Body of Christ in leadership that I have been offended by. Many.... So I'm not casting blame on anyone, I can't.  I'm simply sharing what will not leave my spirit about the comments being made about this woman.

I don't even know her. I've never met her. I only know of Bryant because of others who know him. Also the building that he currently has his Church in use be ours. He bought our Church building when my former Pastor decided it was best to sell it and relocate. 

*sigh* I'm very sad right now. I don't want to hurt anyone's feelings.  Especially our precious OP. Favor2000, I wouldn't cast a pebble at you, let alone a stone. But angel, there's a spirit behind the words spoken against this woman. I 'know' this spirit. I'm not proud of it, but I know it. 

May I share this? The biggest threat to the devil, is a Pastor who is married and in love with his wife. This is a major threat. For it follows God's order of ministry. God did not create Eve for Adam just for making babies. She was taken from Adam's heart, body and soul. Adam even said, now this is 'Bone of my Bone, Flesh of my Flesh'...we are one. 

A man and wife in ministry literally do exploits and as one force that no one or other forces can match. Solomon stated, 'many waters cannot quench love'. There is no quench poweful enough to out match the power of a man and a woman who are one. And this is what satan is out to do...destroy or at least stun gun it out of motion. 

As I shared above, Bryant is in the same building that my former Pastor ministered in for over 12 years. It used to be a rolling skating rink. It shut down; Pastor had a vison and we moved in and created a beautiful sanctuary. 

My former Pastor also had several sexual exploits while in this building; it's rumored that a baby was born of this. It was a mess. And there was much said in the negative about my former Pastor's wife....which was all fabricated by those who were jealous of her. 

There is a spirit of witchcraft in the Body of Christ. And much of it, is a direct attack against the Pastor's wives. For she is the block to keep them away from him. Her prayers, and just her love alone for him keeps him protected, for God honors the love of a woman for her husband. 

Many times, this spirit will seduce the Pastor into sexual sins to divide the wife from her husband. For when a husband is unfaithful, the wife is hurt, humiliated, angry, and these feelings extend into a lengthy time frame, keeping her prayers for him off focus. 

Precious Favor, the enemy is using your words which have come from another's words, which came from a spirit of evil, to stun what God wanted to use as His power. Each marriage that falls in the Body, brings a threat to our mission collectively. We who remain have to work harder to keep our work alive. 

We can't place all of the blame on Mrs. Bryant. The things listed about her are obvious as petty. It's a clue to the spirit behind it. Finding fault where there is no real fault deserved. 

*For all of you here...*


----------



## Shimmie

Nice & Wavy said:


> Thanks for the correction, Shimmie. You always do it in love and with grace. I appreciate you and I stand corrected.
> 
> Blessings to you, always!


I also stand corrected precious Wavy. You know me well, and I'm not without fault here. I just can't get past this. God is dealing with me about it. 

Blessings to you too, sis.


----------



## GodsPromises

Shimmie,

As a Pastor's Wife I so thank you for this post.  No one knows what it's like unless you have been there.  Satan truly will try to come between the Pastor and his wife in anyways he knows how.  I don't know about Pastor Bryant and his wife but I do know about my household and it hasn't been sex but other things that the enemy has tried to use to separate us.  I to have spoken againist many " men of God" but none of us really knows what is going on in that household unless you can see and hear though walls.



Shimmie said:


> I wish that I could be there to give each of you a great big hug. Especially to you Favor2000. I know you have a good heart. I know it.
> 
> But angel, my heart is being so grieved and so convicted right now. Pastor's wives do not have it easy. They are the prime target of the enemy in order to get to the Pastors of any ministry.
> 
> Even when a Pastor's wife has been in sin/error, the enemy uses this all the more.
> 
> The 'spirit' of anger, envy and jealousy is through every single word about this woman and it's so strong, that I had to push this spirit back from me.
> 
> You see, as we read this information it's coming forth with such force to 'put her out there', that it is easily transferred into the spirits of 'we' in the Body who are reading it. This is why God tells us to watch our words.
> 
> I'm guilty, I truly stand before each of you guilty. Because I've personally spoken very harshly about MANY members of the Body of Christ in leadership that I have been offended by. Many.... So I'm not casting blame on anyone, I can't.  I'm simply sharing what will not leave my spirit about the comments being made about this woman.
> 
> I don't even know her. I've never met her. I only know of Bryant because of others who know him. Also the building that he currently has his Church in use be ours. He bought our Church building when my former Pastor decided it was best to sell it and relocate.
> 
> *sigh* I'm very sad right now. I don't want to hurt anyone's feelings.  Especially our precious OP. Favor2000, I wouldn't cast a pebble at you, let alone a stone. But angel, there's a spirit behind the words spoken against this woman. I 'know' this spirit. I'm not proud of it, but I know it.
> 
> May I share this? The biggest threat to the devil, is a Pastor who is married and in love with his wife. This is a major threat. For it follows God's order of ministry. God did not create Eve for Adam just for making babies. She was taken from Adam's heart, body and soul. Adam even said, now this is 'Bone of my Bone, Flesh of my Flesh'...we are one.
> 
> A man and wife in ministry literally do exploits and as one force that no one or other forces can match. Solomon stated, 'many waters cannot quench love'. There is no quench poweful enough to out match the power of a man and a woman who are one. And this is what satan is out to do...destroy or at least stun gun it out of motion.
> 
> As I shared above, Bryant is in the same building that my former Pastor ministered in for over 12 years. It used to be a rolling skating rink. It shut down; Pastor had a vison and we moved in and created a beautiful sanctuary.
> 
> My former Pastor also had several sexual exploits while in this building; it's rumored that a baby was born of this. It was a mess. And there was much said in the negative about my former Pastor's wife....which was all fabricated by those who were jealous of her.
> 
> There is a spirit of witchcraft in the Body of Christ. And much of it, is a direct attack against the Pastor's wives. For she is the block to keep them away from him. Her prayers, and just her love alone for him keeps him protected, for God honors the love of a woman for her husband.
> 
> Many times, this spirit will seduce the Pastor into sexual sins to divide the wife from her husband. For when a husband is unfaithful, the wife is hurt, humiliated, angry, and these feelings extend into a lengthy time frame, keeping her prayers for him off focus.
> 
> Precious Favor, the enemy is using your words which have come from another's words, which came from a spirit of evil, to stun what God wanted to use as His power. Each marriage that falls in the Body, brings a threat to our mission collectively. We who remain have to work harder to keep our work alive.
> 
> We can't place all of the blame on Mrs. Bryant. The things listed about her are obvious as petty. It's a clue to the spirit behind it. Finding fault where there is no real fault deserved.
> 
> *For all of you here...*


----------



## Shimmie

LadyR said:


> Shimmie,
> 
> As a Pastor's Wife I so thank you for this post. No one knows what it's like unless you have been there. Satan truly will try to come between the Pastor and his wife in anyways he knows how. I don't know about Pastor Bryant and his wife but I do know about my household and it hasn't been sex but other things that the enemy has tried to use to separate us. I to have spoken againist many " men of God" but none of us really knows what is going on in that household unless you can see and hear though walls.


I love you Lady R.   Your marriage is blessed beyond words. 

Hey Lady R, you and I 'go back' lol. Remember my first 'OT' forum days.


----------



## Nice & Wavy

Shimmie said:


> I wish that I could be there to give* each of you who replied to my last post, a great big hug. *
> 
> Especially to you Favor2000. I know you have a good heart. I know it.
> 
> But angel, my heart is being so grieved and so convicted right now. Pastor's wives do not have it easy. They are the prime target of the enemy in order to get to the Pastors of any ministry.
> 
> Even when a Pastor's wife has been in sin/error, the enemy uses this all the more.
> 
> The 'spirit' of anger, envy and jealousy is through every single word about this woman and it's so strong, that I had to push this spirit back from me.
> 
> You see, as we read this information it's coming forth with such force to 'put her out there', that it is easily transferred into the spirits of 'we' in the Body who are reading it. This is why God tells us to watch our words.
> 
> I'm guilty, I truly stand before each of you guilty. Because I've personally spoken very harshly about MANY members of the Body of Christ in leadership that I have been offended by. Many.... So I'm not casting blame on anyone, I can't.  I'm simply sharing what will not leave my spirit about the comments being made about this woman.
> 
> I don't even know her. I've never met her. I only know of Bryant because of others who know him. Also the building that he currently has his Church in use be ours. He bought our Church building when my former Pastor decided it was best to sell it and relocate.
> 
> *sigh* I'm very sad right now. I don't want to hurt anyone's feelings.  Especially our precious OP. Favor2000, I wouldn't cast a pebble at you, let alone a stone. But angel, there's a spirit behind the words spoken against this woman. I 'know' this spirit. I'm not proud of it, but I know it.
> 
> May I share this? *
> 
> 
> 
> The biggest threat to the devil, is a Pastor who is married and in love with his wife. This is a major threat
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *. For it follows God's order of ministry. God did not create Eve for Adam just for making babies. She was taken from Adam's heart, body and soul. Adam even said, now this is 'Bone of my Bone, Flesh of my Flesh'...we are one.
> 
> A man and wife in ministry literally do exploits and as one force that no one or other forces can match. Solomon stated, 'many waters cannot quench love'. There is no quench poweful enough to out match the power of a man and a woman who are one. And this is what satan is out to do...destroy or at least stun gun it out of motion.
> 
> As I shared above, Bryant is in the same building that my former Pastor ministered in for over 12 years. It used to be a rolling skating rink. It shut down; Pastor had a vison and we moved in and created a beautiful sanctuary.
> 
> My former Pastor also had several sexual exploits while in this building; it's rumored that a baby was born of this. It was a mess. And there was much said in the negative about my former Pastor's wife....which was all fabricated by those who were jealous of her.
> 
> There is a spirit of witchcraft in the Body of Christ. And much of it, is a direct attack against the Pastor's wives. For she is the block to keep them away from him. Her prayers, and just her love alone for him keeps him protected, for God honors the love of a woman for her husband.
> 
> Many times, this spirit will seduce the Pastor into sexual sins to divide the wife from her husband. For when a husband is unfaithful, the wife is hurt, humiliated, angry, and these feelings extend into a lengthy time frame, keeping her prayers for him off focus.
> 
> Precious Favor, the enemy is using your words which have come from another's words, which came from a spirit of evil, to stun what God wanted to use as His power. Each marriage that falls in the Body, brings a threat to our mission collectively. We who remain have to work harder to keep our work alive.
> 
> We can't place all of the blame on Mrs. Bryant. The things listed about her are obvious as petty. It's a clue to the spirit behind it. Finding fault where there is no real fault deserved.
> 
> *For all of you here...*


 
In order to understand this...you have to be married to a pastor and be in ministry.  This is sooooooooooooooo true and it goes even beyond what you can imagine.

Thank you again, Shimmie for always being a vessel of honor, meet for the Master's use and prepared unto every good work.  You are truly a diamond in the rough and I just pray for someone like you to be apart of our ministry.  I thank God for you ,even now...because I know you pray for us and I'm so grateful and thankful for that.

Luv ya, sis.


----------



## Nice & Wavy

LadyR said:


> Shimmie,
> 
> As a Pastor's Wife I so thank you for this post. No one knows what it's like unless you have been there. Satan truly will try to come between the Pastor and his wife in anyways he knows how. I don't know about Pastor Bryant and his wife but I do know about my household and it hasn't been sex but other things that the enemy has tried to use to separate us. I to have spoken againist many " men of God" but none of us really knows what is going on in that household unless you can see and hear though walls.


 
Yes, you know it too....


----------



## GodsPromises

Yes I sure do .  I was just talking about that to someone the other day.  You will always be my big sister.


Shimmie said:


> I love you Lady R.   Your marriage is blessed beyond words.
> 
> * Hey Lady R, you and I 'go back' lol. Remember my first 'OT' forum days. *


----------



## Shimmie

LadyR said:


> Yes I sure do . I was just talking about that to someone the other day. You will always be my big sister.


Girl, you and I were 'rolling' big time with those attacks that came against us.   But you and I stood strong and held our ground.   

Awwwww, the good ole' days.  
Ummmm, the Lord pulled me up and put me here.


----------



## Shimmie

Nice & Wavy said:


> In order to understand this...you have to be married to a pastor and be in ministry. This is sooooooooooooooo true and it goes even beyond what you can imagine.
> 
> Thank you again, Shimmie for always being a vessel of honor, meet for the Master's use and prepared unto every good work. You are truly a diamond in the rough and I just pray for someone like you to be apart of our ministry. I thank God for you ,even now...because I know you pray for us and I'm so grateful and thankful for that.
> 
> Luv ya, sis.


Precious Wavy, marriage is the biggest threat to satan.  Big threat!  That's why he fights it so hard.  A Pastor's wife is literally a battle zone.  

The war in Iraq has nothing on the battle against marriages.  And I'm not making light of the Iraq war, for far too many have been killed and lives have been destroyed because of it; there is so much heartache behind this war in the Middle East.  But in comparison, the war against marriage is even greater. For it is destroying families and lives in one sucession after another.  

Favor2000 did us a 'Favor' with this post.  Truly, she did.   Because God always wants something 'brought out' to defeat what satan is always trying to sabatoge. 

We need to understand what Pastor's wives truly go through.  While it can be the most rewarding and most joyful role and experience...actually a gift and a cherished treasure.   

On the other hand, being a Pastor's wife can be one of the most fearful and lonliest places to be in.  

A Pastor's wife can never trust who are her true friends.  For many are only kissing up to her; or givng her the lemon/lime face (bright smile outside/tart and bitter spirit inside).  She's expected to be bright and cheerful all the time, even when she's having one of her worse days as being a woman (monthly cycle, headache, sleepless nights with sick babies, or sick hubbie, laundry over load, nothing ready for dinner).  It's an endless cycle.   And people have the nerve to get upset because she doesn't speak.   

SHE"S ONLY HUMAN! ! !  Give the woman a break!  

I cannot tell you the number of 'gripes' from members who were offended for the dumbest things about "Pass'a's Wife".  Dearrrrrr Lord.  

Don't let her come to Church with chipped nail polish or no lipstick, or too much lipstick.  And Black Pantyhose......She's in real trouble for that one.  And don't ever have a 'run' in your stockings.  You get hung on a rail. 

It's not easy being 'green'......


----------



## melodee

I'm sorry to hear about this. Never attended, but I know he had a large following.  I did know some former members who left due to the sexual tension between the pastor and many of the young ladies at the church.  They were more like "groupies" and from what I gather were more intrested in the social aspect of the church then growing in Jesus.

I pray that Minister Jamal gets himself together.   He is broken, yes, but God can begin a true revival in his heart if he will allow it.  I pray that his wife will find healing in the Lord.

Somehow I remember an article on Min. Jamal and his wife in Ebony.  I distinctly remember all the fine threads they were wearing at church.  

But God knows the heart, I will not judge them---I only hope they will pick up the pieces and move forward toward God.


----------



## Coffee

Shimmie said:


> Precious Wavy, marriage is the biggest threat to satan. Big threat! That's why he fights it so hard. A Pastor's wife is literally a battle zone.
> 
> The war in Iraq has nothing on the battle against marriages. And I'm not making light of the Iraq war, for far too many have been killed and lives have been destroyed because of it; there is so much heartache behind this war in the Middle East. But in comparison, the war against marriage is even greater. For it is destroying families and lives in one sucession after another.
> 
> Favor2000 did us a 'Favor' with this post.  Truly, she did.  Because God always wants something 'brought out' to defeat what satan is always trying to sabatoge.
> 
> We need to understand what Pastor's wives truly go through. While it can be the most rewarding and most joyful role and experience...actually a gift and a cherished treasure.
> 
> On the other hand, being a Pastor's wife can be one of the most fearful and lonliest places to be in.
> 
> A Pastor's wife can never trust who are her true friends. For many are only kissing up to her; or givng her the lemon/lime face (bright smile outside/tart and bitter spirit inside). She's expected to be bright and cheerful all the time, even when she's having one of her worse days as being a woman (monthly cycle, headache, sleepless nights with sick babies, or sick hubbie, laundry over load, nothing ready for dinner). It's an endless cycle. And people have the nerve to get upset because she doesn't speak.
> 
> SHE"S ONLY HUMAN! ! ! Give the woman a break!
> 
> I cannot tell you the number of 'gripes' from members who were offended for the dumbest things about "Pass'a's Wife". Dearrrrrr Lord.
> 
> Don't let her come to Church with chipped nail polish or no lipstick, or too much lipstick. And Black Pantyhose......She's in real trouble for that one. And don't ever have a 'run' in your stockings. You get hung on a rail.
> 
> It's not easy being 'green'......


 
God bless you for this post. The reasons you gave was a lot of the reasons I didn't want to marry my husband for over 3 years. I finally listened to God and married him, a wonderful blessing. As a Pastor's wife we do experience so much critizism, jealously, envy and people telling you how a Pastor's wife should act, and this by people who have never been a Pastor's wife. They want you sing in the choir and be on every committee under the sun. I was not a member of my husband's church when we married, he wouldn't have married me if I had been. He does not believe in dating anyone that's in his flock, he says he is there to take care of their spiritual growth. So when we married and I came in as "First Lady" I was already behind the 8 ball. He told the congregation that "he was called to Pastor" not his wife. I married late in life, so I had a lot more of who and what I was in me, than being a Pastor's wife. My husband supported me to the fullest, and told me to do what I enjoyed doing and not what was "expected of me", and that the only person I had to please was him. He is such a wonderful blessing in my life.


----------



## Sly

Favor2000 said:


> *Info below posted and given by church members of his Church. See Maryland state site for divorce filing below.*
> 
> _"Bryant filed for divorce on 1/9/08 and his wife filed same day._
> 
> _Ungodly relationship was doomed from beginning never gloried God._
> 
> _Bryant -Lost focus, married carnal women, continued to make bad descisions._
> 
> _Wife - Concern with $400. shoes but .10 cent brain, did not speak to people in to church, never brought bible, slept her way into the Church."_
> 
> Jamal filing aganist her.
> http://casesearch.courts.state.md.u...il.jis?caseId=24D08000091&loc=69&detailLoc=CC
> 
> Wife filing aganist him.
> http://casesearch.courts.state.md.us/inquiry/inquiryDetail.jis?caseId=67460FL&loc=68&detailLoc=MCCI


 
What a mess !!!


----------



## Shimmie

Coffee said:


> God bless you for this post. The reasons you gave was a lot of the reasons I didn't want to marry my husband for over 3 years. I finally listened to God and married him, a wonderful blessing. As a Pastor's wife we do experience so much critizism, jealously, envy and people telling you how a Pastor's wife should act, and this by people who have never been a Pastor's wife. They want you sing in the choir and be on every committee under the sun. I was not a member of my husband's church when we married, he wouldn't have married me if I had been. He does not believe in dating anyone that's in his flock, he says he is there to take care of their spiritual growth.
> 
> So when we married and I came in as "First Lady" I was already behind the 8 ball. He told the congregation that "he was called to Pastor" not his wife.
> 
> I married late in life, so I had a lot more of who and what I was in me, than being a Pastor's wife. My husband supported me to the fullest, and told me to do what I enjoyed doing and not what was "expected of me", and that the only person I had to please was him. He is such a wonderful blessing in my life.


 
Coffee, you didn't marry late.  You were God's selection, prepared in  perfection at just the right time for your husband.  It's said of men, that they decide to marry then look for his wife.   There was no one else above you...no one.  

As God said to the (Virgin) Mary, "Blessed art thou among women and highly favored.  God's choice to bring forth His plan, and the answered prayers of a ready man, your husband.

God bless you woman of God...You have the grace to keep your stand.


----------



## barbiesocialite

I'm surprised that it took them this long to file for divorce.... wit Jamal Bryant's womanizing self smh...I'm from a fairly tight-knit sect of Baltimore and I know a couple young women that he's either tried to talk to or made passes at... he's just like most of the other influential men and politicians in the city, chasing after all these young women and think that they can buy them a tiffany bracelet and expect them to shut their mouth....and I would know bc I've talked to my fair share of married powerful men in the city during my late teens (Sheila Dixon actually introduced me to a particular married politician that just so happened to be one of her financial backers while I was a hostess at an upscale restaurant downtown).... coincidentally my family or friends mothers always seems to be connected to their wives lol smh.... maybe he'll change his ways second time around... men are grime....


----------



## Shimmie

barbiesocialite said:


> I'm surprised that it took them this long to file for divorce.... *wit *Jamal Bryant's womanizing self smh...I'm from a fairly tight-knit sect of Baltimore and I know a couple young women that he's either tried to talk to or made passes at... he's just like most of the other influential men and politicians in the city, chasing after all these young women and think that they can buy them a tiffany bracelet and expect them to shut their mouth....and I would know bc I've talked to my fair share of married powerful men in the city during my late teens (Sheila Dixon actually introduced me to a particular married politician that just so happened to be one of her financial backers while I was a hostess at an upscale restaurant downtown).... coincidentally my family or friends mothers always seems to be connected to their wives lol smh.... maybe he'll change his ways second time around... men are grime....


@ the bolded 'wit' or with?  For some reason 'wit' fits. 

Just kidding, but your post made me smile there.  Big hugs to you Baltimore angel.


----------



## Pam Pam

dreamer26 said:


> This is sad, but God is cleaning up his leaders. We have an issue in my state now dealing with a pastor and teenagers and sex.
> 
> Yes, Pastor's are human and they sin and they fall, but when they willfully day after day after day, after day, keep doing the same thing without any guilt and continue to preach as though they have a get out of sin free card God has to expose that.
> 
> It is praying time for the church. Before we can become a weapon to the enemy God has to clean us up and he starts with his head/leaders.


 
Amen....

Many are called but few are chosen....

This is why a) we need to be led to a ministry and b)we need to consistently pray for our leadership and ministries in our respective churches.  

I had no idea this was going on and am truly .  I had no idea!!!


----------



## Pam Pam

lauren450 said:


> Wow. That church has really been through a lot.
> 
> I remember looking at his website and thinking that something didn't seem right. There were no scriptures or crosses anywhere, just the dashboard of a Mercedes.


 
I know I went on his website lookin for the prayer section and couldn't find one.  I thought it was so odd and maybe I was overlooking it.  But I sure found the donation link.


----------



## Honey6928215

I hate to say this but I have a feeling that this is going to be a nasty divorce.  Check out the article:

Here's the link.

http://www.baltimoresun.com/business...1496232.column

Article from the SunPaper in Baltimore Maryland Friday, January 18, 2008
*No sex, please, we're Realtors*
Laura Vozzella 
_January 18, 2008 _

*Pastor and wife involved in a schism*
In divorce court: Megachurch pastor Jamal-Harrison Bryant and his wife of 5 1/2 years, Gizelle Bryant. 

She filed in Montgomery County on Jan. 9, alleging adultery. She states in court papers that the pastor makes more than $350,000 a year. 

He filed in Baltimore City the same day. His complaint says nothing about cheating. It does state that "there is no hope of reconciliation." 

"This is a private matter between Dr. Bryant and his wife, and we'd like to keep this matter private," said Jimmy A. Bell, lawyer for the Empowerment Temple pastor. 

The couple have three children, 1-year-old twins and a 3-year-old. 
The big question: Who gets the Bentley?


*WELL IT'S OUT IN THE OPEN NOW!*


----------



## Shimmie

Honey6928215 said:


> I hate to say this but I have a feeling that this is going to be a nasty divorce. Check out the article:
> 
> Here's the link.
> 
> http://www.baltimoresun.com/business...1496232.column
> 
> Article from the SunPaper in Baltimore Maryland Friday, January 18, 2008
> *No sex, please, we're Realtors*
> Laura Vozzella
> _January 18, 2008 _
> 
> *Pastor and wife involved in a schism*
> In divorce court: Megachurch pastor Jamal-Harrison Bryant and his wife of 5 1/2 years, Gizelle Bryant.
> 
> She filed in Montgomery County on Jan. 9, alleging adultery. She states in court papers that the pastor makes more than $350,000 a year.
> 
> He filed in Baltimore City the same day. His complaint says nothing about cheating. It does state that "there is no hope of reconciliation."
> 
> "This is a private matter between Dr. Bryant and his wife, and we'd like to keep this matter private," said Jimmy A. Bell, lawyer for the Empowerment Temple pastor.
> 
> The couple have three children, 1-year-old twins and a 3-year-old.
> The big question: Who gets the Bentley?
> 
> *WELL IT'S OUT IN THE OPEN NOW!*


 
Whatever you do, don't become zealous....


----------



## Honey6928215

Shimmie said:


> Whatever you do, don't become zealous....


 
Oh no I'm not. My heart goes out to the First Lady. Yeah, she may have her faults...we all do but still imagine what she had to deal with being in that position? But I feel sorry for the children because they are caught up in the middle of this. I hope this doesn't erupt into a public mud-slinging.


----------



## Favor2000

Honey6928215 said:


> Oh no I'm not. My heart goes out to the First Lady. Yeah, she may have her faults...we all do but still imagine what she had to deal with being in that position? But I feel sorry for the children because they are caught up in the middle of this. I hope this doesn't erupt into a public mud-slinging.


 
I did not get that at all in you response. Some will always take on the words as if they dealing with something in their own lives. The information I posted was short and a quick version of what the AME Church leaders submitted to the Bishop long before this. Unfortunately, it is all true but said a different way in their report.

Some have made this out as an attack aganist first ladies which is so far from the truth again taking things personally. The problem with this lady came BEFORE he married her and only got worse. How one get's a man is just important to how you keep him. The young people in the church can now see what it looks like on both their parts when you are disobedience to God. 

Speaking to people has nothing to do with a title but LOVE for God's people and I can say in Jesus name how this women put her NOSE in the air to people and leadership before and after the marriage. We are not saying that Jamal was not wrong he was dead wrong for marrying her and his sex acts after that. THis is why he sought counseloring to avoid morbid thoughts.

For all you first ladies who believe God gave you your spouse you know the importance of prayer, reading your word, showing love to people and being example but most of all your personal relationship with God. A first lady is a calling which should not be about clothes and shoes. We had so many compliants about this woman that it was driving Jamal crazy and then he has is own issues and his mother's prayers could rescue him this time.

We hope he changes and get counseloring as promised a few years ago but we do not support women of any kind you solicts sex with their alluring spirit especially if the women is carnal and has no intrest in God or his people wife or not. When you walk with God people have to respect you. People are watching your walk and they see out right carnality and it only goes down from there. She is now trying to claim he beat her but this is a fabricated story and we are glad he has his assets protected. She may have to work after all and she did not finish Hampton college but only completed 2 years she was offered help from the leaders of church to help with speaking and english since she had to represent church but she did not appear to be intrested in empowering herself.


----------



## SmartyPants

Favor2000 said:


> Bryant's Children thus far
> 
> *Daughter age 11* - Before marriage - *woman A*
> 
> *Daughter age 7* - Before marriage - *women B* (He just recently acknowledged due to court case against him last Fall which some posted on this site)
> 
> *Twin Daughters age 2* - From present wife -*women C*
> 
> *Daughter age 3* - From present wife - *women C*
> 
> *Twin Sons* - age 4 months old born Fall 2007(while married) *women D*; Bryant had a relationship with 17 year old girl in his Church who got pregnant and then Bryant and his friends harassed girl to not give baby his name and to tell others to a point she went into labor early and lost one of the boys. The girl's mother filed charges against him and this was also posted on this site with the court documents.


 
This man has five kids (alive) by four different women. One kid was conceived with an underaged girl while he was married to his present wife. The most you seem to be able to come up with on this woman is that she doesn't speak to people at the church and she, allegedly, chased him down offering sexual favors (I say allegedly because from the looks of his three out-of-wedlock kids it doesn't take much to catch him).

It seems to me that the people seeking to put the bulk of his problems on his wife are looking for the splinter in her eye while ignoring that big two-by-four plank in his. Favor2000, if most of the people at that church are like you, coming on line spreading rumors about his wife, talking about her behind her back, etc, I don't blame her for not speaking to ya'll. I would talk ya'll either. You guys sound like a pit of poisonous vipers. You seem to be able to quote the bible, but I see no evidence in your posts that you actually follow what the bible says.


----------



## Favor2000

SmartyPants said:


> This man has five kids (alive) by four different women. One kid was conceived with an underaged girl while he was married to his present wife. The most you seem to be able to come up with on this woman is that she doesn't speak to people at the church and she, allegedly, chased him down offering sexual favors (I say allegedly because from the looks of his three out-of-wedlock kids it doesn't take much to catch him).
> 
> It seems to me that the people seeking to put the bulk of his problems on his wife are looking for the splinter in her eye while ignoring that big two-by-four plank in his. Favor2000, if most of the people at that church are like you, coming on line spreading rumors about his wife, talking about her behind her back, etc, I don't blame her for not speaking to ya'll. I would talk ya'll either. You guys sound like a pit of poisonous vipers. You seem to be able to quote the bible, but I see no evidence in your posts that you actually follow what the bible says.


We did not expose her mess for reason but some did in other post but again do not take it on. It is beyond this. He two kid when they married.


----------



## envybeauty

Favor2000 said:


> A first lady is a calling which should not be about clothes and shoes. We had so many compliants about this woman that it was driving Jamal crazy and then he has is own issues and his mother's prayers could rescue him this time.



wow at this post.  

a first lady is a calling...where in the bible does it talk about God calling women to be first ladies of man-made denominations.  first ladies are wives of men who are called to the church.   if the first lady had her own calling, she herself would be a minister/pastor and not just a first lady.

you seem more interested in protecting your beloved Jamal instead of calling him on his own issues. a man (especially a pastor) who has so many kids out of wedlock, a kid from an extramarital affair, and obviously no respect for the sanctity of marriage is the person you should be concerned about. he is blatantly disrespecting the Church and God's word. 

you uplift that man yet you condemn a woman for not going back to school.  

wow.


----------



## Favor2000

nvybeauty said:


> wow at this post.
> 
> a first lady is a calling...where in the bible does it talk about God calling women to be first ladies of man-made denominations. first ladies are wives of men who are called to the church. if the first lady had her own calling, she herself would be a minister/pastor and not just a first lady.
> 
> you seem more interested in protecting your beloved Jamal instead of calling him on his own issues. a man (especially a pastor) who has so many kids out of wedlock, a kid from an extramarital affair, and obviously no respect for the sanctity of marriage is the person you should be concerned about. he is blatantly disrespecting the Church and God's word.
> 
> you uplift that man yet you condemn a woman for not going back to school.
> 
> wow.


All through these seven 7 pages both were condemned but some only leaped on the women and forgot the comments made about Jamal problems. We are all called to be children of God if a christian regardless of title but leaderships at home and church is important. Some women who posted really took the women info personally and completely overlooked the comments we stated about Jamal bad behavior and blown things out of contents. Some info was shared based on direct questions.


----------



## barbiesocialite

this is so crazy... there's def going to be a lot of mudslinging going on. I found this post on LipstickAlley by a former ET member:




*I am a Christian, but I am amazed at some of these comments that seem to apologize for this man's behavior. This man has been a womanizer for YEARS. He drives, eats, and lives better than all of the members of his congregation. Don't get me wrong. I think God wants us to be prosperous. However, when his prosperity comes out of the pockets of poor people, then I have a problem. How many of his congregants have become millionaires with him?*

_*I attended *_*Empowerment**Temple** during its time at **Coppin**State** and Walbrook. Jamal seemed to be more spiritual and humble when his church was smaller. Now, he just seems to be out of control. Pray for him? People have been annointing this man and praying for his transgressions for years. Jamal doesn't want to stop. He thinks he is invincible. He likes to dwell in sin.*

_*No one is HATING on this man. He put himself in this position of disgrace. I am tired of the excuses. The 'Don't judge him' pleas. The 'He is only human' theology. At what point do we hold these pastors to higher standards? That's why the black church is considered to be a 'feel-good joke' by the rest of the world. Talking loud and saying nothing.*_

_*Some of you first lady worshippers are not going to like this. The truth needs to be told. As for Gizelle, she is about as spiritual as my latest Coach bag. She was a *_*Hampton** ho who was involved in an AKA indiscretion during her time there. I know many people who went to school with her. I remember when she first started coming to **Empowerment**Temple**. She was about as interested in the service as a bear is in a cardboard box. She used to sit in her seat, yawn, and look at her watch during the services. I don't feel sorry for her. She got everything she wanted. Money. Status. Fine clothing. An opulent home. People to worship her. She knew what she was getting (in Jamal) when she signed the marriage certificate. She just didn't figure that he would embarrass the mess out of her. Oh, well! Even pretty people get played.*

_*It's amazing that people look on the exterior and call fine-clothing and a pretty face class and dignity. I know people who still hang with her. They still laugh that she is the first lady of a church. She is not a praying woman of God. That (besides her beauty) is probably one of the reasons Jamal married her. She didn't care enough about the bible to hold him accountable for anything.*_

_*I no longer attend ET or watch to JB on the television. I have outgrown his 'they are hating on you' and 'God wants you have all of the finest things' sermons. After you have heard three Jamal Bryant sermons, you have everything that he has to say. If Jamal ever gets sick and misses one of his preaching engagements, I can fill in for him. His topics haven't evolved in years.*_

_*JB worshippers: Don't let the smooth taste fool ya!*_


----------



## Favor2000

barbiesocialite said:


> this is so crazy... there's def going to be a lot of mudslinging going on. I found this post on LipstickAlley by a former ET member:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *I am a Christian, but I am amazed at some of these comments that seem to apologize for this man's behavior. This man has been a womanizer for YEARS. He drives, eats, and lives better than all of the members of his congregation. Don't get me wrong. I think God wants us to be prosperous. However, when his prosperity comes out of the pockets of poor people, then I have a problem. How many of his congregants have become millionaires with him?*
> 
> _*I attended *_*Empowerment**Temple** during its time at **Coppin**State** and Walbrook. Jamal seemed to be more spiritual and humble when his church was smaller. Now, he just seems to be out of control. Pray for him? People have been annointing this man and praying for his transgressions for years. Jamal doesn't want to stop. He thinks he is invincible. He likes to dwell in sin.*
> 
> _*No one is HATING on this man. He put himself in this position of disgrace. I am tired of the excuses. The 'Don't judge him' pleas. The 'He is only human' theology. At what point do we hold these pastors to higher standards? That's why the black church is considered to be a 'feel-good joke' by the rest of the world. Talking loud and saying nothing.*_
> 
> _*Some of you first lady worshippers are not going to like this. The truth needs to be told. As for Gizelle, she is about as spiritual as my latest Coach bag. She was a *_*Hampton** ho who was involved in an AKA indiscretion during her time there. I know many people who went to school with her. I remember when she first started coming to **Empowerment**Temple**. She was about as interested in the service as a bear is in a cardboard box. She used to sit in her seat, yawn, and look at her watch during the services. I don't feel sorry for her. She got everything she wanted. Money. Status. Fine clothing. An opulent home. People to worship her. She knew what she was getting (in Jamal) when she signed the marriage certificate. She just didn't figure that he would embarrass the mess out of her. Oh, well! Even pretty people get played.*
> 
> _*It's amazing that people look on the exterior and call fine-clothing and a pretty face class and dignity. I know people who still hang with her. They still laugh that she is the first lady of a church. She is not a praying woman of God. That (besides her beauty) is probably one of the reasons Jamal married her. She didn't care enough about the bible to hold him accountable for anything.*_
> 
> _*I no longer attend ET or watch to JB on the television. I have outgrown his 'they are hating on you' and 'God wants you have all of the finest things' sermons. After you have heard three Jamal Bryant sermons, you have everything that he has to say. If Jamal ever gets sick and misses one of his preaching engagements, I can fill in for him. His topics haven't evolved in years.*_
> 
> _*JB worshippers: Don't let the smooth taste fool ya!*_


This is 100% true and then some. They both tried to mocked God. Jamal got caught and could not stop. His wife was not only sleeping around Hampton but D.C. right up until they got married. It was a joke to see someone try to lead people with nothing to offer and she was offered help by leaders to work with her but she was not intrested. Both thought sex could hold them but God had to expose them so that the young people can see what will happen if you are disobedient.


----------



## Shimmie

Favor2000 said:


> I did not get that at all in you response. Some will always take on the words as if they dealing with something in their own lives. The information I posted was short and a quick version of what the AME Church leaders submitted to the Bishop long before this. Unfortunately, it is all true but said a different way in their report.
> 
> Some have made this out as an attack aganist first ladies which is so far from the truth again taking things personally. The problem with this lady came BEFORE he married her and only got worse. How one get's a man is just important to how you keep him. The young people in the church can now see what it looks like on both their parts when you are disobedience to God.
> 
> Speaking to people has nothing to do with a title but LOVE for God's people and I can say in Jesus name how this women put her NOSE in the air to people and leadership before and after the marriage. We are not saying that Jamal was not wrong he was dead wrong for marrying her and his sex acts after that. THis is why he sought counseloring to avoid morbid thoughts.
> 
> For all you first ladies who believe God gave you your spouse you know the importance of prayer, reading your word, showing love to people and being example but most of all your personal relationship with God. A first lady is a calling which should not be about clothes and shoes. We had so many compliants about this woman that it was driving Jamal crazy and then he has is own issues and his mother's prayers could rescue him this time.
> 
> We hope he changes and get counseloring as promised a few years ago but we do not support women of any kind you solicts sex with their alluring spirit especially if the women is carnal and has no intrest in God or his people wife or not. When you walk with God people have to respect you. People are watching your walk and they see out right carnality and it only goes down from there.
> 
> *She is now trying to claim he beat her but this is a fabricated story and we are glad he has his assets protected. She may have to work after all and she did not finish Hampton college but only completed 2 years she was offered help from the leaders of church to help with speaking and english since she had to represent church but she did not appear to be intrested in empowering herself*.


I 'know' this spirit behind your words. And angel, it's not good.... satan has such 'grip' on your heart regarding the tearing down of this woman who has literally possesed your heart. 

Frederick Douglas wrote something that I will never forget. "_I will allow no man to possess my soul by causing me to hate him."_

You hate this woman. There's no mistaken perception or assumption about it, you hate this woman. So much so, that you are blinded to the control that it has over you. Even if you are 'reporting' what others have shared, you've intensified your hatred with further comments about her personally. 

You don't know this woman's prayer life. No one does, except her and God. You don't know how often she had sex. Be it with Jamal Bryant or anyone else. That's still her business and God's. No one knows if he did or didn't beat her; no one knows 

Hatred and anger have serious repercussions. Serious. God is going to hold you accountable for what you've put out about this woman. I don't have to know her to share this. 

Favor, what you are displaying is what really lies within your heart, not this woman's. It comes to it's climax in your last paragraph. Angel, this is a spirit of gossip, a spirit of jealousy, a spirit of unrest. For you will not rest until you've destroyed this woman whom you hate so much. You will not rest until you have a 'following', others to agree and join in with you. 

Why? Why do you hate her so? What is it that causes you to hate her instead of loving her in spite of her short comings? 

I can say this. Jamal Bryant's church was in an uproar when he finally married. It's a typical reaction in most churches when the Pastor is single than marries. The pattern and the clues are that the Pastor is 'justified' no matter what he does in error and the wife is always the culprit, the blame, the imperfect one.  

*Proverbs 29:22:* _*An angry man stirreth up strife,* and a furious man aboundeth in transgression. _

No matter what she does or doesn't do, she's found at fault. Why? Because she is seen as the intruder to what once was. 

Members who cannot accept the 'change' act out and their tongues, are the major weapon. The eyes and the ears fuel the heart which motivates the tongue. For they watch her like a hawk, waiting and looking for something to be found wrong with her. Their ears are always ready and open to hear, what's new that's wrong about her, so that they can have something more to run her down about. 

*sigh*  Favor, I know this spirit. It's in every church. It's satan's playground, his social club, his gallows for hanging.

In the book of Esther, Haman did this very thing against the children of God. Absolam did it to his father, King David. 

Favor, I know this spirit, and in the name of Jesus I speak to it, it has to leave you and give you peace. This spirit is not for you. 

I love you precious one.


----------



## Nice & Wavy

Shimmie said:


> I 'know' this spirit behind your words. And angel, it's not good.... satan has such 'grip' on your heart regarding the tearing down of this woman who has literally possesed your heart.
> 
> Frederick Douglas wrote something that I will never forget. "_I will allow no man to possess my soul by causing me to hate him."_
> 
> You hate this woman. There's no mistaken perception or assumption about it, you hate this woman. So much so, that you are blinded to the control that it has over you. Even if you are 'reporting' what others have shared, you've intensified your hatred with further comments about her personally.
> 
> You don't know this woman's prayer life. No one does, except her and God. You don't know how often she had sex. Be it with Jamal Bryant or anyone else. That's still her business and God's. No one knows if he did or didn't beat her; no one knows
> 
> Hatred and anger have serious repercussions. Serious. God is going to hold you accountable for what you've put out about this woman. I don't have to know her to share this.
> 
> Favor, what you are displaying is what really lies within your heart, not this woman's. It comes to it's climax in your last paragraph. Angel, this is a spirit of gossip, a spirit of jealousy, a spirit of unrest. For you will not rest until you've destroyed this woman whom you hate so much. You will not rest until you have a 'following', others to agree and join in with you.
> 
> Why? Why do you hate her so? What is it that causes you to hate her instead of loving her in spite of her short comings?
> 
> I can say this. Jamal Bryant's church was in an uproar when he finally married. It's a typical reaction in most churches when the Pastor is single than marries. The pattern and the clues are that the Pastor is 'justified' no matter what he does in error and the wife is always the culprit, the blame, the imperfect one.
> 
> *Proverbs 29:22:* _*An angry man stirreth up strife,* and a furious man aboundeth in transgression. _
> 
> No matter what she does or doesn't do, she's found at fault. Why? Because she is seen as the intruder to what once was.
> 
> Members who cannot accept the 'change' act out and their tongues, are the major weapon. The eyes and the ears fuel the heart which motivates the tongue. For they watch her like a hawk, waiting and looking for something to be found wrong with her. Their ears are always ready and open to hear, what's new that's wrong about her, so that they can have something more to run her down about.
> 
> *sigh*  Favor, I know this spirit. It's in every church. It's satan's playground, his social club, his gallows for hanging.
> 
> In the book of Esther, Haman did this very thing against the children of God. Absolam did it to his father, King David.
> 
> Favor, I know this spirit, and in the name of Jesus I speak to it, it has to leave you and give you peace. This spirit is not for you.
> 
> I love you precious one.


 
Whew....glad you said it.


----------



## SmartyPants

Nice & Wavy said:


> Whew....glad you said it.


 

I'm glad she said it too. Because she said with much more Christian charity than I ever could have put into words. Shimmie, you have a definite gift!


----------



## Shimmie

Nice & Wavy said:


> Whew....glad you said it.


I know, Precious Wavy....I know... For you angel...

I was blessed and tickled by this from Precious SmartyPants' post. I hope she doesn't mind if I quote her. 



> The most you seem to be able to come up with on this woman is that she doesn't speak to people at the church and she, allegedly, chased him down offering sexual favors *(I say allegedly because from the looks of his three out-of-wedlock kids it doesn't take much to catch him*).


@ the bolded...  

I'm sorry, it just made me smile and laugh; and I needed to.  

Note to SmartyPants...'good word'  I love it.  For you:


----------



## Nice & Wavy

Shimmie said:


> I know, Precious Wavy....I know... For you angel...
> 
> I was blessed and tickled by this from Precious SmartyPants' post. I hope she doesn't mind if I quote her.
> 
> 
> @ the bolded...
> 
> I'm sorry, it just made me smile and laugh; and I needed to.
> 
> Note to SmartyPants...'good word'  I love it.  For you:


 
It is funny to me too, but dh read this whole thread and started hyperventilating..... Now, before he read your last response and before I said "whew, glad you said it", he wanted me to type everything he was saying....gurl, likis I say...I'm glad you said it....


----------



## Nice & Wavy

SmartyPants said:


> I'm glad she said it too. Because she said with much more Christian charity than I ever could have put into words. Shimmie, you have a definite gift!


 
Charity is such a fitting word....


----------



## envybeauty

SmartyPants said:


> I'm glad she said it too. Because she said with much more Christian charity than I ever could have put into words. Shimmie, you have a definite gift!




ooooooo sooooo right. whew! glad shimmie came and laid out what i was thinking....because she said it much better.


----------



## Shimmie

SmartyPants said:


> I'm glad she said it too. Because she said with much more Christian charity than I ever could have put into words. Shimmie, you have a definite gift!


Hi SmartyPants   

I quoted what you said above. I hope it's okay.  It blessed me so.  I needed to laugh and your post did it for me.  Thank you so much.

Love you much and I wish you and your loved ones more blessings than you can contain.


----------



## loved

*In Defense of the Minor*

Just lurking here and noticed a couple posts about where were the 17 y.o's parents? Her parents probably thought their child was on the right track and that they were doing the right thing by allowing her to spend time at the church or involved with church activities.  

I have read accounts from grown women about how traumatized they were after having affairs with their pastors. I cannot imagine what will happen to  this young girl's ability to trust authority figures, and her relationship with her church.  I can imagine that scorn is being heaped upon her to her face.

I wouldn't jump to the assumption that just because she engaged in a sexual relationship with an older authority figure that she was somehow hot and out of control. It's easy to see how the authority could have been abused and she could have been taken advantage of in that situation.

I have no idea where all that stuff about his wife is coming from, but I don't see how it would justify having kids outside the marriage.


----------



## Nice & Wavy

*Re: In Defense of the Minor*



loved said:


> Just lurking here and noticed a couple posts about where were the 17 y.o's parents? Her parents probably thought their child was on the right track and that they were doing the right thing by allowing her to spend time at the church or involved with church activities.
> 
> I have read accounts from grown women about how traumatized they were after having affairs with their pastors. I cannot imagine what will happen to this young girl's ability to trust authority figures, and her relationship with her church. I can imagine that scorn is being heaped upon her to her face.
> 
> I wouldn't jump to the assumption that just because she engaged in a sexual relationship with an older authority figure that she was somehow hot and out of control. It's easy to see how the authority could have been abused and she could have been taken advantage of in that situation.
> 
> I have no idea where all that stuff about his wife is coming from, but I don't see how it would justify having kids outside the marriage.


 
ITA with this post.  I have been praying for that young lady, her parents and her little child.


----------



## Shimmie

Nice & Wavy said:


> It is funny to me too, but dh read this whole thread and started hyperventilating..... Now, before he read your last response and before I said "whew, glad you said it", he wanted me to type everything he was saying....gurl, likis I say...I'm glad you said it....


Hey, my brother was here?  Give him a great big hug for me; tell him I love him.  Both of you are my precious sweethearts. 

Precious Wavy...tell him I said thanks for 'keeping' watch.


----------



## Nice & Wavy

Shimmie said:


> Hey, my brother was here? Give him a great big hug for me; tell him I love him.  Both of you are my precious sweethearts.
> 
> Precious Wavy...tell him I said thanks for 'keeping' watch.


 
Yes, he was here...I will do that...yes I will!

Also, sis...he said you are teasing us with that pic of your hair...we want to see more...


----------



## Shimmie

Favor2000 said:


> This is 100% true and then some. They both tried to mocked God. Jamal got caught and could not stop. His wife was not only sleeping around Hampton but D.C. right up until they got married. It was a joke to see someone try to lead people with nothing to offer and she was offered help by leaders to work with her but she was not intrested. Both thought sex could hold them but God had to expose them so that the young people can see what will happen if you are disobedient.


There has to be an 'overweight fly' on their bedroom wall, taking in a lot of information, for you to know so much about their personal sex life.  

No one, besides God, knows what goes on in the heart of a man and his wife, or intimately in their Boudoire.  I could never keep count when I was married, and I was there...


----------



## Shimmie

Nice & Wavy said:


> Yes, he was here...I will do that...yes I will!
> 
> Also, sis...he said you are teasing us with that pic of your hair...we want to see more...


I am so 'challenged' with a camera.  I'll add some more shots soon.  I thought we weren't supposed to show our faces online....(you know what I mean?)


----------



## tweezer6

As an ex-first lady, (for some of the very same reasons discussed here) I know how devastating this type of situation is for EVERYONE involved. My marriage crumbled before my eyes. Rumors were rampant. And a great deal of people were hurt. 

Lust is a deadly sin. It is relentless and destructive. And it does not care who you are, how many children you have, or what position you hold. If you allow, it will move in; take over; and destroy you. 

But there is no destruction that God cannot restore you from--if you seek Him.

So I'm praying for Jamal Bryant; his wife; his children; and the members of that church. There's a war going on and its a lot bigger than any one person or congregation.

"For our struggle is not against flesh and blood, but against the rulers, against the powers, against the world forces of this darkness, against the spiritual forces of wickedness in the heavenly places. Ephesians 6:12"


----------



## Nice & Wavy

Shimmie said:


> I am so 'challenged' with a camera. I'll add some more shots soon. I thought we weren't supposed to show our faces online....(you know what I mean?)


 
No, not our faces...just our hair....


----------



## Nice & Wavy

tweezer6 said:


> As an ex-first lady, (for some of the very same reasons discussed here) I know how devastating this type of situation is for EVERYONE involved. My marriage crumbled before my eyes. Rumors were rampant. And a great deal of people were hurt.
> 
> Lust is a deadly sin. It is relentless and destructive. And it does not care who you are, how many children you have, or what position you hold. If you allow, it will move in; take over; and destroy you.
> 
> But there is no destruction that God cannot restore you from--if you seek Him.
> 
> So I'm praying for Jamal Bryant; his wife; his children; and the members of that church. There's a war going on and its a lot bigger than any one person or congregation.
> 
> "For our struggle is not against flesh and blood, but against the rulers, against the powers, against the world forces of this darkness, against the spiritual forces of wickedness in the heavenly places. Ephesians 6:12"


 
I'm praying too...and I'm so glad that you are here in the Christianity Forum.  

Welcome....


----------



## Shimmie

nvybeauty said:


> ooooooo sooooo right. whew! glad shimmie came and laid out what i was thinking....because she said it much better.


  hey angel...

I have over 100 pairs of shoes.  Many are the same style, but I wanted different colors to match different ensembles. And I still buy more. There's no room in my closets for all of the clothing that I have, and I still have items I've never worn, still with tags. 

Bath and Beauty items, without end; I am a PJ - Product Junkie Supreme; I order online more than I care to confess; it's no wonder my home is such a mess...

I dread sharing a seat with somone on the train; I give them a frown to make it plain.  I don't want to talk to anyone that time of day; and it's not because I want to sit privately and pray...

So, who am I to speak against this man's wife?


----------



## Nice & Wavy

Shimmie said:


> hey angel...
> 
> I have over 100 pairs of shoes. Many are the same style, but I wanted different colors to match different ensembles. And I still buy more. There's no room in my closets for all of the clothing that I have, and I still have items I've never worn, still with tags.
> 
> Bath and Beauty items, without end; I am a PJ - Product Junkie Supreme; I order online more than I care to confess; it's no wonder my home is such a mess...
> 
> I dread sharing a seat with somone on the train; I give them a frown to make it plain. I don't want to talk to anyone that time of day; and it's not because I want to sit privately and pray...
> 
> So, who am I to speak against this man's wife?


 
That rhyme was right on time....


----------



## Shimmie

tweezer6 said:


> As an ex-first lady, (for some of the very same reasons discussed here) I know how devastating this type of situation is for EVERYONE involved. My marriage crumbled before my eyes. Rumors were rampant. And a great deal of people were hurt.
> 
> Lust is a deadly sin. It is relentless and destructive. And it does not care who you are, how many children you have, or what position you hold. If you allow, it will move in; take over; and destroy you.
> 
> But there is no destruction that God cannot restore you from--if you seek Him.
> 
> So I'm praying for Jamal Bryant; his wife; his children; and the members of that church. There's a war going on and its a lot bigger than any one person or congregation.
> 
> "For our struggle is not against flesh and blood, but against the rulers, against the powers, against the world forces of this darkness, against the spiritual forces of wickedness in the heavenly places. Ephesians 6:12"


God bless you, precious lady.


----------



## Shimmie

Nice & Wavy said:


> That rhyme was right on time....


God has us on a 'spirit watch', Precious Wavy.  

"satan roams "*as'* a roaring lion, seeking whom he may devour.'....

Strife devours....


----------



## Ivypearl08

Wow...I'm glad I found this forum because I was thinking about joining this church here in Baltimore.  I'm kinda' new to the area and would like to find a church home but this church seems to have a lot of drama that I do not want to be apart of.  I like Bishop Jamal Bryant but am fearful of his ways.  I've been to this church a few times and it is really nice but I can't get past all of his affairs to really hear the Word of God.  Too bad too because I think the members are really nice but drama is something I do not need.  Does anyone who lives in Baltimore know of any other churches with a mix of young people in it?


----------



## crlsweetie912

Ivypearl08 said:


> Wow...I'm glad I found this forum because I was thinking about joining this church here in Baltimore. I'm kinda' new to the area and would like to find a church home but this church seems to have a lot of drama that I do not want to be apart of. I like Bishop Jamal Bryant but am fearful of his ways. I've been to this church a few times and it is really nice but I can't get past all of his affairs to really hear the Word of God. Too bad too because I think the members are really nice but drama is something I do not need. Does anyone who lives in Baltimore know of any other churches with a mix of young people in it?


 THERE ARE LOTS!  Pm'ing you!


----------



## Blossssom

Shimmie said:


> He's in Baltimore, Maryland.  This is a sad 'afront' to the Church.





That ain't ALL it is!


----------



## hurricane

*There where things at my old church that I did not like. I talked about it with family members. We were all turned off by the things that he was doing. I left that church 5 years ago and he is still there. *

*I joined another church and loved it. *

*I guess my question is what should members say? I think about Jim Jones. What would have happened if the people would have spoke up and spoke out?*

*I guess that they could have just left like I did and then he would not have a platform. But at the same time he still could have seduced many into his false religion.*

*I would like a response from someone who can also guide me into doing what is right and not into gossip as some of you would call it.*


----------



## TrendySocialite

I have followed Dr. Bryant for several years via TV, books and his ocassional visits to my state. One thing about him among other things (anointed, charasmatic, relevant) is he is human. He is subject to the same temptations we all face. He is prone to making the same mistakes we all can and do make.

It amazes me that people can condemn someone in the ministry for doing the exact same thing that they themselves do. Sin is sin, no matter what your position is or is not in the church.

Unlike other ministers I know of personally, Dr. Bryant has not shyed away or not owned up to his mistakes. Now, some things are his personal business and are not subject for the fodder or gossip of others. But because of his prominence, most of his life is not private.

If you really listen closely to his messages one of his common themes is that although we mess up, God still wants to bless us and use us. He doesn't have a "holier than thou" attitude and act like he's never made a mistake. He has even talked about his oldest child out of wedlock. Now, as for the latest accusation, whatever the truth is, only Dr. Bryant can account for that. None of us have a heaven or hell to put him in.

If some of us would tend to our own soul's salvation rather than knowing the intimate, intricate personal details of others' lives, then we'd be able to discern for ourselves what God's perfect will for our lives is.

"People who live in glass houses shouldn't throw stones..."


----------

